# Rubik's Cake. (It's on the inside.)



## 4Chan (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.neatorama.com/2011/07/23/rubiks-cube-cake/

I was surprised when I saw this, usually, it's just a cubical cake with icing or fondant on the outside, this actually is coloured on the inside. Pretty cool.

Apologies ahead of time for such a trivial post.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool! Nice idea for a birthday! 

How to make the cake.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yummmmmm... I think I'm going to have an un-birthday party in the near future...


----------



## da25centz (Jul 24, 2011)

epic


----------



## teller (Jul 24, 2011)

I hate cake, but I would eat this on general principles!


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 24, 2011)

Woah, whoever did this is awesome for taking such time to make this.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just realized that it's my half-birthday, this deserves a cube cake. 6 more months until I'm 18.


----------



## Magix (Jul 24, 2011)

Strangely enough, it's actually my birthday today.
Doubt I'll be making this though lol


----------

